# Time to leave



## A novice (Jul 17, 2009)

I only ever intended to stay for two weeks as a way of saying thank you for taking in XS team members when our forum was down. 
 TPU is now a strong team and climbing steadily through the ranks and growing all the time.
it has been a pleasure crunching with tpu,  
Rob


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks for your help


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks man!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks a bunch Rob for helping kickstart our WCG team You will always have a place in here to chill/hangout as well as being a member of Team TPU. Don't be stranger though and come visit us once a while.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 17, 2009)

Rob, your help has been greatly appreciated. Don't be a stranger!!


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## mike047 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks, and maybe well meet up at another startup


----------



## A novice (Jul 19, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Thanks, and maybe well meet up at another startup


I expect we will and thank you for your help.
Did you know that Adywebb has retired from crunching http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-3848816.php


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 19, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Thanks a bunch Rob for helping kickstart our WCG team You will always have a place in here to chill/hangout as well as being a member of Team TPU. Don't be stranger though and come visit us once a while.



no he doesnt you can only do that on GN.net

why not stay and do both forums, of course you can admit you like xs better no shame in that

sorry erm thanks


----------



## denice25 (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks man!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you A_novice!


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 19, 2009)

umm when did XS visitng US lol. i didn't even know they were visiting!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 19, 2009)

k0rn_h0li0 said:


> umm when did XS visitng US lol. i didn't even know they were visiting!



Are you serious?


----------



## mike047 (Jul 19, 2009)

A novice said:


> I expect we will and thank you for your help.
> Did you know that* Adywebb* has retired from crunching http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-3848816.php




It is sad, he is/was a cruncher's cruncher.  He helped many teams and individuals and will be sorely missed in Boinc.


----------

